# Reading > Who Said That? >  Twain???Surely Disraeli no?

## kilted exile

Ok I have noticed recently the quotation "Lies, damn lies and statistics" being attributed to Mark Twain. My quotations dictionary lists this as belonging to Disraeli - Can anyone please clarify this?

----------


## Whifflingpin

According to the Oxford Dictionary of Quotations, it was attributed to Disraeli by Mark Twain.

----------

